# problem with mfsbsd image and zfs version?



## chrcol (Mar 23, 2010)

ok me and someone else have discovered a bad problem.

we installed freebsd using zfsinstall on the mfsbsd image.
we installed 8.0 release.
on the installed freebsd zfs can be updated to v14.  even tho the documents say v13 is the zfs version on 8.0 release.
if we then either use freebsd-update or recompile the kernel, the system is no longer bootable.

at a guess it seems on the mfsbsd image we used v14 zfs modules are installed on the 8.0 release.  This to me seems too high risk as some people are going to without realising end up with unbootable systems, after the system is installed surely the zfs should not be upgradeable to v14?


----------



## skullzeek (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, there is a problem, but U can fix it before upgrade a ZFS ver. with custom patch from author of mfsbsd

http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/patches/8.0p2-v4.patch


----------



## DeathStar (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome. The problem of such FreeBSD updated to 9.1 and when trying to import the pool writes

```
[root @ rescue ~] [CMD=#]zpool import zroot[/CMD]
cannot import 'zroot': pool is formatted using a newer ZFS version
[root @ rescue ~] #
```
I can only boot from mfsBSD (FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE). what can I do?

Hosted Hetzner


----------

